# MS Word 2002 entire document becomes bold instead of selected text



## renewest (Nov 8, 2005)

I'm having a problem with MS Word. Whenever I select a word or line and make it *bold* the entire document becomes *bold*. If I then select "undo" the text returns to normal with the exception of the selected word or line that remains *bold*.

As a nasty by-effect the document size doubles everytime I do this. So by now my document of only a couple of pages text has a size of 8M.

Automatic versioning is off. 

The only way to get my document to normal size is to copy and paste all in a new empty document.

Does anyone has similar experiences?

Rene


----------



## Glaswegian (Sep 16, 2005)

Hi

Does this help?

http://www.officearticles.com/word/format_changes_entire_document_in_microsoft_word.htm

Regards


----------



## renewest (Nov 8, 2005)

it does,
thanks


----------

